# Zero Water filter



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

They make a 23 cup unit to, a little easier on shrimp tank keepers. 
http://www.zerowater.com/component/products/?view=pitchers&layout=product_info&productId=6


and a coupon
http://shopping2.zerowater.com/couponconfirmation.aspx

What is the life of these filters?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Seen these at Wal-mart


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

They say an average of 22g per 0.6 on the TDS meter.

EDIT: and if you take the top off and turn it sideways you can get alot more water. That or put it on a bucket.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i was planning on buying one of these for drinking purposes.
any one have an idea on how long a filter will last?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

They say that your filter needs replaced when your TDS meter reaches 6. Which is an average of 22g according to them.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

chad320 said:


> They say that your filter needs replaced when your TDS meter reaches 6. Which is an average of 22g according to them.


 so your saying you can run 22 gals thru the filter before it needs replacing?
that sounds prety good to me.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, your first filtering should be 6 on the TDS meter. After you use the filer a bit it become less efficient and youll start to get higher readings. they say to replace when its 6. It seems to me if you use it for shrimp you could use your old filters until they reach about 50.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

chad320 said:


> There is a new water pitcher on the market thats called "Zero Water" and it comes with a free TDS meter for $32.00. This might be a good alternative idea for some of the shrimp keepers out there and most others as well. I bought one and it filters very slow, but wastes no water like RO units do. Does anyone else use one of these?
> 
> http://www.zerowater.com/


For more than 6 months, I have been experimenting with a 2.5-g CRS tank by topping up only with plain ZeroWater water and no water change. The shrimps are doing fine.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Any rise in your TDS on the tank?


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

No rise in TDS - very stable.


----------



## BobTheBubbler (Apr 13, 2013)

could you use this for a betta in a 2.5 g?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not see why you could not (use it for a Betta). Just remember, though, that Bettas cannot live in pure RO water. Depending on what is in your tap water you might blend some tap water with "zero water" to make up a mix that is right for them. 
Bettas are pretty adaptable, so unless your tap water is way too hard, then I would not get this just for a Betta. 

You could sure get one for your own use, and share it with the Betta!


----------



## Matt568 (Jun 14, 2018)

You guys still use the filter? How is this any better than a standard ro system where your filters last 750 gallons or more?


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

Does this filter affect pH?


----------

